
Software error doomed Japanese Hitomi spacecraft - willvarfar
http://www.nature.com/news/software-error-doomed-japanese-hitomi-spacecraft-1.19835#1
======
twreactistricky
This really sucks but I really hope we get a very detailed explanation of what
went wrong like with the Toyota unintended acceleration case. I find these
sorts of things so interesting

